# Boston - Cape Cod



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

Greetings all. We have decided that we would like to visit the Cape Cod - Boston area for our 2 week vacation this August. We are four in the family including DS 12 and DD 10. We will be travelling from Toronto, Ontario, OB in tow of course. We aren't all that familiar with the area, except everybody says it's nice. Ideally we would have a central location to use as home base for trips into Boston, Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, bike rides, time on the beach, fishing, clam chowder and seafood etc. But we don't mind changing part way through if that makes more sense.

We are hoping that somebody here will have campground and attractions recommendations. Absolute must-sees and things that we can do without.

Also, any interesting diversions between Toronto and Boston? Our plan is to get some miles under our belts after work the first day then find somewhere to overnight after crossing the border so we can have a clear drive the next day. We may choose to take a couple of days to return if there was somewhere that captured our interest.

My wife has sent away for tourist information but there has been a lack of camping info. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

The distance from Boston to the Cape is about 2 hours. Do you want to be centrally located between the two? I'd recommend Normandy Farms, in Foxborough. The campground has alot to offer your children, and there is alot to do just 1 hour away.
http://www.normandyfarms.com/
There are others in the general area, such as the KOA in Plymouth (Rt 44) that is just off rt 3 south bound. But I think you'd like Normandy, it's an old horse farm that was converted to RV camping. (Not cheap either, but hey- what isn't nowadays?)


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

I also agree on Normandy Farms. We went there after seeing it featured on the Travel Channel. It is more $$ than some campgrounds but you are getting more. It's clean to begin with and lots of activities for kids. An adult only lounge, bingo shuffle board etc.

Enjoy

Brian


----------



## Bakerman (May 1, 2007)

Hi,

Nothing against Normandy, but if you want the 'Cape Experience' I would think you'd want a campground on the cape itself rather than commuting from Foxborough. Peters Pond in Falmouth we've stayed at, large open sites as I recall and the location is close to Ferry service for the Island trips. Another option is Sweetwater Forest in Brewster. It's mid-cape location is ideal to get to various towns, and you can ride bikes from your site to the 26 miles of cape cod rail trail (flat paved bike path). On the minus side the campground is 50 years old and showing it's age, many of the sites are not suitable for larger trailers and this late they may not get you in there. Cape traffic is slow during the summer so a 'day trip' of 30 miles can take an hour. There are other Campgrounds as well that somebody else may recommend.

Steve.


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas. I think that we might be leaning more towards "the Cape Experience" as you put it. Wow, traffic sounds crazy. Anybody know of any campgrounds on the ocean front?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

No real campgrounds on the ocean, per se. regardless of where you stay on the Cape, you are only minutes away from any water though. As Steve said, Peters pond is nice, as is Sweetwater. If you are using the camper as a home base, these are great campgrounds. I am partial to Nickerson State Park in Brewster, but that is strickly dry camping- it is a big beautiful state park, and pretty cheap too. Another campground is Adventure bound, in Truro- but that will be a hike with traffic, and just a stones throw from Provincetown. Alantic Oaks camprground in Brewster is nice, but small. There are dozens more around the area, cant think of them all right now. When I get home tonite I will check and see what some of the others are. Be careful with the names on the campgrounds- if they say "ocean breeze" or "water front", they are probably facing a major highway, or looking into a parking lot of K-mart...


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Some places to see are - the "Cheers" Bar, Boston Commons, and Fennel Hall....I was up there for a conference in May and visited these places - really nice!! There is also a Freedom Trail, which I didn't get to do, but, heard was also nice.


----------



## jeffh (Jun 16, 2009)

Plymouth Ma has several campground's DW and I stayed at Pinewood Lodge Campground last year. It's nice but it's pound swimming no pool. Weekday trip's on to the Cape are not bad and it's a short trip to Boston or to Newport RI.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

We are also hoping to travel north to Boston and hopefully end up somewhere in Maine. My older 2 really would like to travel the coast up there. We have to been to Maine before, but never in the TT. We have only been at the end of August and the weather was always perfect...aiming for that time this year, too. If it doesn't work out this year, then next for sure.

There are a ton of campgrounds...I guess it depends what you're looking for. Gotta keep the kids happy or I know that can make for a miserable trip!!


----------



## katiesda (Sep 30, 2003)

All of these are good suggestions and good CG's but for what you want you might try Middleboro/Cape Cod KOA. They are about 1/2 hour from the entrance to the Cape. They also have a shuttle bus that will take you to the Commuter Rail station up the road that takes you straight into Boston. You want to avoid driving into Boston and the Transit system is pretty good and its a very walkable city. Another great CG at the "top of the Cape" is Bayview CG in Bourne. Very family oriented. If you have time on your Maine trip try and get to Acadia Natl Park on Mount Desert Island otherwise known as Bar Harbor. Whatever you decide have a wonderful safe trip.

Bob


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Bakerman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nothing against Normandy, but if you want the 'Cape Experience' I would think you'd want a campground on the cape itself rather than commuting from Foxborough. Peters Pond in Falmouth we've stayed at, large open sites as I recall and the location is close to Ferry service for the Island trips. Another option is Sweetwater Forest in Brewster. It's mid-cape location is ideal to get to various towns, and you can ride bikes from your site to the 26 miles of cape cod rail trail (flat paved bike path). On the minus side the campground is 50 years old and showing it's age, many of the sites are not suitable for larger trailers and this late they may not get you in there. Cape traffic is slow during the summer so a 'day trip' of 30 miles can take an hour. There are other Campgrounds as well that somebody else may recommend.
> 
> Steve.


My wife and I will be at Sweetwater farms Aug 21-25. I chose Sweetwater farms after reading reviews of ALL the cape campgrounds on RVparkreview.com. It was the only one that appeared to meet my criteria for a campground.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

katiesda said:


> All of these are good suggestions and good CG's but for what you want you might try Middleboro/Cape Cod KOA. They are about 1/2 hour from the entrance to the Cape. They also have a shuttle bus that will take you to the Commuter Rail station up the road that takes you straight into Boston. You want to avoid driving into Boston and the Transit system is pretty good and its a very walkable city. Another great CG at the "top of the Cape" is Bayview CG in Bourne. Very family oriented. If you have time on your Maine trip try and get to Acadia Natl Park on Mount Desert Island otherwise known as Bar Harbor. Whatever you decide have a wonderful safe trip.
> 
> Bob


Bar Harbor is nice! We also liked Freeport....someone on here talked about a nice CG in New Hampshire near Kittery, Maine...what was that called??


----------

